# Funny Story from POC this weekend



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

:hairout:One of the areas we like to hunt has become filled with blinds, about 30 within one square mile. Now, the "guide" who has built all the blinds drives around in the evening making sure no one is driving around or hunting his blinds....haha hilarious.

So, friday afternoon we pull up to the area that is just covered up in ducks. And here comes the "guide". "How many times are we gonna go through this", he says. We tell him everything is cool and to chill out. He yells "You're not f'ing hunting there and get the f outta the blind" We tell him we are hunting next to it and he just happened to put his blind in my favorite hunting spot. He continues cussing us.....

.....he then gets on the phone with who he claims to be the game warden and tells the "warden" that we are filleting out redheads (we hadn't even begun to hunt). I move to the front of the boat and sit in front of the tx numbers and he gets even more pizzed off.

It has now turned into a shouting match and he tells us that 2 gw's are on the way and we are all f'ed. Well, we all have everything legit.

This guy began cussing us before we even had a chance to talk to him. As far as I'm concerned he can kiss my ***. He is making a living off of Texas waters and shooting ducks that belong to every single american. I pay taxes, pay my dues to DU and Delta Waterfowl. This guy is a piece of work and basically running a taxi service out to "his" blinds for "guided hunts". He has stuck a blind in every huntable location in this certain back lake.

Anyways, his name is *Kelly Parks*. I would never hunt with this guy. He doensn't realize he's trying to make a living off of the state's resources

Also, we never ran into any game wardens. He was just bluffing trying to scare us, I don't believe he made the call. GW's take game theif calls very seriously and I don't believe he could be dumb enough to do that.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yeah i've met him REALLY NICE guy.LOL Thinks he owns the place. In fact a guy I know
took his wife on a trip with this guy, she made him take them back to Froggy's mid morning
he was such an a-hole.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)




----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

First come - first serve. Be different if you were IN his blind, but just because he puts a blind up in every primo location doesn't make it HIS location. I've gone to my "favorite" spot on numerous occassions to find someone else in it. Just have to nut it up and find another spot. Thats why you have a backup plan, a guide should have the same plan in his agenda. Perhaps you should file a complaint with TP&W. I haven't seen to many GW with any lost love for a guide.


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

I booked a trip with him last summer, and staying in his "lodge", a lady called me the day b/4 and said they booked a big party and did not have room for us. She was nice, but I still got bumped.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

The whole time I was reading your post I was thinking to myself, "Why didn't you call the GW?" That is exactly what I would have done even if it screwed up my hunt. Also, most cell phones have cameras and videos, snap a picture of his TX numbers and then record him verbally harassing you, and yes that is against the law. File charges and even if its dismissed you still have taken up his time and money in court and he wasnt jacking with anyone else that day. Just a thought.


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not too woried about it. I'm just gonna assume he was having a bad day. We had great weekend and shot some ducks, so I'm happy. I just thought I'd share the story.


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, its the holidays and I felt like leavin the GW's alone was the best thing to do. They got better stuff to do than deal with some petty squabble about a duck hunting spot. You call them over there and then what if there is someone who really needed help on the other side of the bay. Thats just how I look at it.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Think it would *iss him off if a bunch of guys went and
hunted beside all his blinds ???


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

There is one in Rockport this year as well. I have been duck hunting there for about 12 years now and man there is duck blinds everywhere by the same guy.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Lets get a big group together and go to all of those blinds. Fly some 2cool flags...

That would be great


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I know that guy from somewhere. Maybe from Victoria?


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Common opinion of this guy...just ask any one around there. I've seen and heard some stuff he's pulled and well its widely known what kind of fella he is.....
Thats all I'm gonna say.....


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I know that guy from somewhere. Maybe from Victoria?


Yeah, thats him. Had the Tackle Box store.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Lets get a big group together and go to all of those blinds. Fly some 2cool flags...
> 
> That would be great


Count me in..... I just need a boat ride to get there. Promise that I can VERY CLEARLY let him know that "HIS" duck blinds are now considered public property.

But we need to find out when he has a big group, just to make the point even clearer.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

From what I'm hearing that might just push this fella over the top!


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd occupy a blind for the occasion..


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Yup, him or one of his buddies did it the same to my friends last year after he was already set up they went past him and set up in one of the blinds and he tied to tell him he was hunting there too. Continued to cuss them when my friend had kids in the blind. Also claimed he was calling the game warden. I told my buddy he should have called the game warden himself for harrasment. Did the same thing on Monday morning and even fired a shot. It was dark so who knows where he was firing, but it's going to get ugly if it's ever just our friends hunting together and not w/ clients.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I would organize and bring an undercover GW with you to see his act in person.... THAT would be outstanding...


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

No he wasn't having a bad day, that's just him. We bought a guided trip with him one year at the CCA Banquet. Most foul mouthed bigot I've ever met. How he stays in business I have no idea, must have some tolerant clientele. Not to mention we didn't catch any fish.

His mouth cost him some embarrassment last year at the boat ramp when he mouthed off to a couple of old boys who cleaned his clock. Couldn't have happened to a nicer person. I'd like to buy those guys a couple of beers.

If yall plan a 2cool gathering in his blinds let me know, I'd love to make it.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Lets get a big group together and go to all of those blinds. Fly some 2cool flags...
> 
> That would be great


 just post the day.......i'm in


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you for posting this. People that act like that need to have their names posted everywhere so that we can all avoid them. 

And I hear that duraflame makes a great product.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rip-N-Lips said:


> Yup, him or one of his buddies did it the same to my friends last year after he was already set up they went past him and set up in one of the blinds and he tied to tell him he was hunting there too. Continued to cuss them when my friend had kids in the blind. Also claimed he was calling the game warden. I told my buddy he should have called the game warden himself for harrasment. Did the same thing on Monday morning and even fired a shot. It was dark so who knows where he was firing, but it's going to get ugly if it's ever just our friends hunting together and not w/ clients.


 I back up what R-n-L states. Said this guy was cussin for all it's worth in front of some little kids. Shows you what kind of guy this was. I can't confirm this is the exact guy stated, but I don't know too many people out there, in the same exact area, that would pull this same trick. Can't figure out either how this guy continues to get customers. I'm with you Joe, could get ugly.(remember the Beast).


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*duraflame*



capn said:


> Thank you for posting this. People that act like that need to have their names posted everywhere so that we can all avoid them.
> 
> And I hear that duraflame makes a great product.


 funny you should say that, i've heard of ***holes blinds mysteriously burning down. hmmm......


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm in except for this Saturday, already going on a guided hunt with a good friend.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

When yall go make sure to take a video camera! 

I can't stand people like that.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Ive had more than one run in, with the local guides in the seadrift area. Bottom line is first come first serve. Hunting or fishing. If you wanna make your living on public waters fine with me. But If I beat you to the spot, then take your clients somewhere else. Cursing like a sailor in front of clients dosent say much for your rep, esp in front of kids. Just because you build blinds or sink pits on every point in the marsh dosent make it your spot.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Rip-N-Lips said:


> Did the same thing on Monday morning and even fired a shot. It was dark so who knows where he was firing, but it's going to get ugly if it's ever just our friends hunting together and not w/ clients.


 Yep,things can get ugly pretty quick. Firing a shot, no matter which direction is not cool. Maybe he should watch the movie Outlaw Josey Wales. BH "A man's gotta make a living. JW" Dying ain't much of a living."


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

Count me in.... That sounds like it would be right up my ally. I may even have a supprise of my own for him!


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

jbenge said:


> There is one in Rockport this year as well. I have been duck hunting there for about 12 years now and man there is duck blinds everywhere by the same guy.


Who's the dude in Rockport? I hunt there often and haven't had many issues, but hear about one guy in particular just don't know his name. Would be nice to know if i ever run across him. Might make a whole day of "discussing" things with him.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Does this guy own or work out of Bay Flats Lodge?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

espanolabass said:


> Does this guy own or work out of Bay Flats Lodge?


No!
Kelly is a grump, jerk that runs alone.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe someone should do what a friend of mine did a couple weeks ago while drift fishing Mission. A certain guide twice moved in on my friend and his daughter while both had a double on.The guide got so close my friend could throw his plug in his boat,which did twice.The guide begin to curse him.My friend calmly put down his rod and took out one of his son's paint ball guns.He unloaded 50 + times red balls into the guides pretty yellow boat.Needless to say,he no more trouble that day from the guy.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Kelly Parks is an a hole deluxe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We drove by him one day while he was croaker soaking along dewberry and the guy came unglued at us for driving too close (1/4 mile) in front of his customers shooting the rod and the whole bit. A few more beers in us, and we would of gone over there and pulled that piece of **** out of his boat and shown him a finger or two. I am glad this thread has become popular becasue everyone needs to know what a douche he is. Loser, in your old ragged out blue and grey Majek launching out of Froggies, parking up front by the door.....Gosh I hate you!!!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> No!
> Kelly is a grump, jerk that runs alone.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Yeah I used to fish with him in the Victoria Salt Water Anglers Club 30 years ago. I don't remember him being a bad sort then, but hell people can change in 30 years I guess.

Earl



Slightly Dangerous said:


> I know that guy from somewhere. Maybe from Victoria?


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

I was sitting here trying to figure out who this guy is and now that someone finally mentioned the Majek I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about.

Similar experience with my and 2 of my buddies in a back lake last year - we cruised by about 1/4 mile away through the only boat lane in the lake and this guy starts shouting and waving and basically flies off the handle. He must not have good eyes - anyone with half way decent eye sight can see me and my 2 fishing buddies who go 6'3" - 230 (linebacker) and 6'5" - 260 (defensive end) from a long way away. We decided to play with him and idled up to see if he needed "help". He got more and more courteous the closer we got to his boat. When we asked why he was waved us down if everything was fine he said he thought we were someone else - lol! I guess he greets his friends by giving them the bird?

BTW - police officers and judges really don't like people who falsify police reports (like saying someone is filleting redheads on the shoreline).


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Yeah I bet his eyesight DOES Suck  Hell, I fished in the YOUTH division of the SWAC when he was in the adult division with my Dad, and I'm old enough now that my eyesight certainly sucks now !

Earl


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I heard he's been decked more than once.....for running his mouth.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

lol....i see things have not changed in the POC area. I personally like it when someone is willing to take the time to build a blind on public land...which means it's there for the public to hunt out of. Someone really should take a warden hunting with them down there, from what I undestand....hunter harassment carries some stiff penalties.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Kelly Parks Guide Service .......Victoria , 361-578-0012


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

3 words come to mind---- Cordless saw zaw!!!! I've only had 2 issue with someone claiming a public blind. The first time the guys hunted somewhere else and were nice about it. We cleaned it up and even brushed it up better before we left. The other guys, they weren't so nice. So when we got done with the hunt, we put about 12 rounds in the 2x4 legs, threw the anchor in the blind and gunned it. By By blind. I'd chop the thing down and drag it off. Sounds like the bays down south are starting to look like a junk yard. Just sad.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I googled the guy and came up with this link

http://www.portoconnorchamber.com/poc_dir_list_.html?DirID=C0A800321688e365A2lLn341C31E

It's to the POC Chamber of Commerce. Maybe they would like to hear about how one of their members represents them to the public.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I've known KP for close to 15 years. I can't believe he's still acting like this. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

*FYI there is a cell number for this guy if anyone might need it for a game warden to call and address*

*Kelly Parks Guide Service*







Specializing in hunting and fishing trips in the back bays of Port O'Connor and Baffin Bay cell-361-550-4296







*Contact*Kelly Parks







*Address*1812 Bon Aire--Victoria,Tx-77901







*Telephone*361-578-0012


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Hunter harassment is a felony in Montana. Maybe we need a law like that.

Careful with the vigilante stuff, I think it's a great idea to occupy the blinds around the clock for say a whole weekend. But be sure to call the game warden first and invite him along.

If this stuff continues then bye bye to all blinds, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Familyhunter (Dec 5, 2008)

count me in on the hunt.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

friday morning is good for me......sombody set up the hunt.......where/when


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I got a duck boat.....LETS GO!!!! Somebody PM me when and where....Coming from Houston area


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

davidb said:


> If this stuff continues then bye bye to all blinds, so keep that in mind.


I would be the biggest fan of a no blind law, some of these guides are littering out coastal waters with blinds every 200 yards or less. My friends and I always use make-shift blainds or layouts while hunting that area.

We had a run in with Kelly last year and he acted pretty much the same way as described by other members...

Also, you may think that he is driving the waters keeping people out of his blinds but he is really rallying birds for his clients and that is against the law. I've seen it done all the time down there... When a hunt is slow the guides will hop in their airboats and chase birds up, and I would have reported him for that!!

Joe


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I do not know this guy, But I know some cranky old men and you cant change em.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

did i mention kelly parks was an douche?


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Guiding in public waters should be outlawed, just saying.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

A couple years ago he tried to run a fisherman off a hole that Kelly said was his for his clients, when the fisherman wouldn't leave Kelly jumped out of his boat waded over to his and tried to climb in......Then the fisherman smashed an oar upside Mr. Parks head stone cold knock out...


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

southtxhunter said:


> A couple years ago he tried to run a fisherman off a hole that Kelly said was his for his clients, when the fisherman wouldn't leave Kelly jumped out of his boat waded over to his and tried to climb in......Then the fisherman smashed an oar upside Mr. Parks head stone cold knock out...


That would have made a great video!!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*TPWD Regs*

Why do any of us put up with this kind of behavior?? The TPWD states:

*Harassment of Hunters, Trappers, or Anglers* (Sportsmen's Rights Act) is punishable by a fine of $200 to $2000 and/or 180 days in jail.

All it takes if for any of us who run into folks like this to report them to the GW. If we do this and are consistent in our reaction to their behavior, it will cease & we will have our public waters & hunting grounds back. :texasflag

Just my 1c cause I ain't worth 2c..

Supergas


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

So many of us all so carry digital cameras these days and most now have a video function. Just record them, get their numbers and report them. No arguement and ones words agianst another.


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*Up front*

Known him for 15 years and he is confrontational, territorial and wrong some of the times. I thought we avoided this kind of thread here; hope everyone here that had something 'constructive' to say called him on the provided number to let him now what you think.

Peace and Happy New Year


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> No he wasn't having a bad day, that's just him.


Exactly, and even worse most of the time.

TH


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

capt hooked said:


> Known him for 15 years and he is confrontational, territorial and wrong some of the times. I thought we avoided this kind of thread here; hope everyone here that had something 'constructive' to say called him on the provided number to let him now what you think.
> 
> Peace and Happy New Year


Sound like the boys here have already tried to talk some sense into him on the water and Mr. Parks still can't understand the concept that he doesn't own the water and can't control where we recational fishermen/hunter choose to hunt and fish. We have just as much right to be there as he does. He as a professional guide has a great responsiblity to be PROFESSIONAL which his track record proves he can't.


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

*it had to be the same guy*

It had to be the same guy me and some friends ran into last year. Exact same situation. He had ran clients to several blinds. He drove around in the morning running guys out of all the blinds around there and said they were his. Cussing us out and acted like he was calling a game warden. He acted like he was writing down TX numbers. We had 3 young kids with us. We couldn't believe anyone would act the way he did. We still hunted there. Nobody I know will ever hunt we that guy.


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

*It had to be the same guy*

It had to be the same guy we ran across last year. This guy ran clients out to multiple blinds and then ran around running people out of what he said were his blinds. He cussed us and acted like he was writing down our TX numbers and acted like he was calling the game warden. He was shouting and cussing us. We had 3 kids with us. I can't believe anybody would act the way he did. We will never hunt with that guy. We still hunted in the blind. He doesn't own the marsh. Guys like that make me sick.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

I work for a guide service out of Rockport/Aransas Pass. I know Mr. Parks well hes a jerk no if ands or butts about it. My boss has been in business in the area for over 20 years and has had words with the man on more than one occasion. I called the Warden on him last year and got results, in the form of 2 wardens showing up about 5 minutes after I called I did not see the results but havent had trouble with him since. Apparently they have had more than one complaint about him. We suspect him of setting 2 of our blinds on fire this past season and are in the process of investigation, and in rigging up a trap.

-Taylor


----------



## The Man (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr. Parks was also cited this past summer by GW's for over possession and undersized fish while he had clients on board. What a piece of work.


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*kp*

I am from Victoria and this guy has been doing this for a while now... Just a pure *****.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Wow, what a piece of work. I don't know the guy, but from reading the posts, I'm certain I don't want to know him and also certain he is guilty. 

The State should take his guide license away from him for pulling **** like this. What a horrible example.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

*This is dude is crazy*

Hope I don't ever bump into this guy because I might have to drown him!:texasflag


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Caution should be observed. TPWD legal considers duck blinds private property, as a boat anchored in the bay, or a permitted fish camp. I know some GW's ignore this, but if the issue gets escalated that's how it will settle out. 

I don't think permanent blinds should be allowed on public waters, but as of now they are. Hunt next to them but don't destroy them or hunt in them unless you are prepared for things to backfire.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> Caution should be observed. TPWD legal considers duck blinds private property, as a boat anchored in the bay, or a permitted fish camp. I know some GW's ignore this, but if the issue gets escalated that's how it will settle out.
> 
> I don't think permanent blinds should be allowed on public waters, but as of now they are. Hunt next to them but don't destroy them or hunt in them unless you are prepared for things to backfire.


I am not trying to stir the pot, but, are you sure about this? I was under the impression that in order for you to have rights to ownership of a structure "permanently" built on public land you had to have a permit issued by TPWD. If the structure is mobile, then it has to be moved every couple of days. 

In my opinion it is first come first serve if you build a blind on public water. That is how I have treated every blind I have built in the past. I don't hunt much anymore but I used to go a lot and we always had our best hunts on plastic milk crates brushed up on the shoreline. If people are going to go ballistic when people are hunting in "their" blinds then maybe TPWD does need to get rid of permanent blinds on public waters.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Parks problem*

I know how I would solve this. I would ride up to some of his blinds and 
chunck a live rattle snake in each one of them.

Mako2


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

I hired Kelly Parks several years ago in Port O'conner for fishing. The dude acts like he owns the bay, the intercoastal, the ramps, the fish, the gulf, etc,etc. He is a JERK. No doubt about it.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Big Willy said:


> I am not trying to stir the pot, but, are you sure about this? I was under the impression that in order for you to have rights to ownership of a structure "permanently" built on public land you had to have a permit issued by TPWD. If the structure is mobile, then it has to be moved every couple of days.
> 
> In my opinion it is first come first serve if you build a blind on public water. That is how I have treated every blind I have built in the past. I don't hunt much anymore but I used to go a lot and we always had our best hunts on plastic milk crates brushed up on the shoreline. If people are going to go ballistic when people are hunting in "their" blinds then maybe TPWD does need to get rid of permanent blinds on public waters.


Fairly sure. It was published in the TPW magazine a few years ago. I was very surprised as I had always assumed the opposite. I checked out the author and determined to my satisfaction that he should know what he was speaking of. I don't remember his name or exact job title. Like a lot of things which are not codified by statute, it could change as courts rule.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

It's a shame that someone like this guy is allowed to continue using our public resources when he acts like this. Obvously he has a history of being an A-hole to the recreational hunters and fisherman. The authorities need to do something to get this guy off the water.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

*two sides to every story*

i have known and fished with Kelly for about twenty years. what i don't see in this thread are any comments on what he puts back, ie, the time and trips he donates to CCA the crab trap cleanup, trips with our veterans, etc.
i have read a couple of threads on this board about duck blinds on public waters, and he is certainly not the only one here protective of "his" blinds. i am not a duck hunter and am not going to argue over this issue but it is obviously very controversial with emotions and running high on both sides.

having known Kelly as long as i have i will be the first to say (as i have said to his face more than once) that his "people skills" are lacking and that he can be a first class jerk on occasion.
he has been a full time guide for over 20 years and knows the bay and the fish/birds as well as anyone and better than most. he stays in business because he consistantly produces for his clients, all of which are repeat customers or word of mouth referrals.
Kelly can be a pompous *** but, like the post that started this thread, there are two sides to every story...

let he who is without sin cast the first stone....


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*loooooossseerrrrrrr*

I think anyone that comes on this thread and tries to defend this behavior is just as much as an idiot as this kelly guy. Two sides to every story my back side. "Get out of my fishin spot", "these are my blinds" yea ok what ever. I don't care if you've known him for 50 yeasrs or gave birth to this idiot, he's a poor example of a guide. Plenty of weekend warriors have that attitude, but for a so called proffesional, come on now.Whats his excuse for this type of behavior, stupidity, drunk or both. If the jake leg is that good he can go find another spot. What a mullet.


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*This is an awesome sight*

This is the best website, bar none, on the net. This thread got out of hand a long time ago and this stuff belongs nowhere or in the parking lot for those who really care.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

thats why its here now, for folks like you and me to read. And for others to learn whats not acceptable on the water as a sportsman or a professional guide. And at the same time hopefully the guy looses a few trips as well, two birds with one stone. I know I'll never book a trip with that man.


----------

